# beeping noise when installing ram!!!!



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

ok i just bout a new 1 gb ram for my computer. i tried installing it and the computer gave me this beeping noise when i did install it. i removed it and everyrting went back to normal.. I tried just installing the 1 gb memeory and computer started up just fine so its not the 1gb ram -- ive tried a thousand different ways to fix the problem please help!!!!!1


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

so you pretty much reseated it? it could not have been pushed in all the way, to begin with. is it a single stick that is 1GB, or 2 sticks?

kind of confused at the last part

1. installed new 1GB stick...beeped
2. removed new stick. no beeps
3. reinstalled new stick, or old stick to get it working again?

if it was the original stick of ram that doesn't beep, then the new stick is faulty.

if the 1GB kit you got is actually 2x 512MB ones, then the memory slot could be bad or dirty.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i installed the new i gb stick with the other ram sticks and i got the beeping sound-- i removed all except the new 1 gb ram and it worked fine- i put the other sticks in with the 1 gb stick and i got the beeping again- igb by itself , the computer works , 1 gb with the other memory sticks a get beeping noise- install all the re g meme chips without 1 gb chip it works fine- wen i try to combine both , i get the beeps


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Could be incompatibilities between the different sticks, could be the motherboard being picky. Try putting it all in and resetting your CMOS. If you don't know how, let me know and I'll explain it.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Could be incompatibilities between the different sticks, could be the motherboard being picky. Try putting it all in and resetting your CMOS. If you don't know how, let me know and I'll explain it.


not sure how to do that lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, unplug your computer from the wall. Then on the motherboard, probably near the bottom right of the board, there should be a battery. Pop it out for a couple minutes, I usually push the power button a couple times to help drain whatever little charge might be left in the board. Put it back in and then try booting again.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Okay, unplug your computer from the wall. Then on the motherboard, probably near the bottom right of the board, there should be a battery. Pop it out for a couple minutes, I usually push the power button a couple times to help drain whatever little charge might be left in the board. Put it back in and then try booting again.


 and then what?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Try booting. If it boots, then voila. If not, I'm guessing RAM incompatibility since they work fine alone.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

what does the battery on the mothere board look like?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Round and silver. What you'd expect a watch battery to look like.


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

what does your mobo even support first of all=s? is it ddr2?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

yes it is


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Are the RAM sticks the same speed? Mobos are fickle when it comes to mixing different RAM speeds together. Like you can't mix a DDR600 with a DDR1600 without having some sort incompatibility issue. How many RAM slots do you have? Sometimes placing them all in together in a row causes issues too.


----------



## WhoAmIToday (Jul 29, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Are the RAM sticks the same speed? Mobos are fickle when it comes to mixing different RAM speeds together. Like you can't mix a DDR600 with a DDR1600 without having some sort incompatibility issue. How many RAM slots do you have? Sometimes placing them all in together in a row causes issues too.


Good point.

If you're looking for a tool to check, you could download cpu-z. Run it and click the memory tab. Compare the results with the info that came with your RAM or check the website you bought it from/manufacturers website.


----------

